# Mountain Camp Method of feeding/moisture control



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Gary explains it well. At least to me he does.

http://www.indianahoney.com/ihf/drysugar/drysugar.html


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Derek, that's a great help!

Regards,
Steven


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

StevenG said:


> Greetings!
> 
> What specifically is the Mountaincamp Method of feeding, of which everyone speaks so highly?
> 
> Thanks!


The Mountain Camp method of feeding is better known amongst beekeepers everywhere as The Dry Sugar Method. It got called The Mountain Camp Method because our friend Mountain Camp explained it and illustrated it here on beesource. One name is as good as another.

Basically it's a wooden rim, set on top of an open beehive so a sheet of newspaper can be laid in it and a bag of dry sugar can be placed on the paper. Then the cover is put back on. As winter passes and the bees breath, their resperation dampens the paper and the sugar and the bees eat the sugar, which is right above them. This can give a colony about one month of feed. Which can be all the difference between starvation and making it through the winter.

Mountain Camp's Method seems to use a shallow or medium super. i think that that is too much empty space. I prefer a 1 1/2 inch feeder rim.

You can use this same method to feed corn syrup too. Just use two or three sheets of newspaper. The trouble w/ feeding corn syrup is that the bees usually don't fill out the crossword puzzle, like they often do when feeding dry sugar.  Hey, I've seen it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I use an empty medium. I always dampen the newspaper and the sugar pile with a sprayer. It seems to get them started eating it, and it hardens the surface to keep them from hauling it out.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

please explain how you use this method for corn syrup


----------



## Boglehead (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the great information.

Are ants a particular problem? I have two hives that are often covered in ants when I come to refill the syrup. Do they remain active in the winter?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bfriendly said:


> please explain how you use this method for corn syrup


In the feeder rims that I described, lay two or three sheets of newspaper in the rim on top of the hive and pour the corn syrup on to the paper. It will hold the syrup. The bees will lick it off the bottom of the paper.


----------



## BeeHave (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Derek for the link which was very helpful. :thumbsup:
Ms BeeHave


----------



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

Very interesting info, and something I'd like to learn more about. Is this feeding method done after the fall feedings and winterization (tar-papering)? Thanks!


----------

